# my newblue females ( well had them a couple weeks ...



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

just havent updated my pictures ..

but here they are .. =)

Kitteri a blue merle.. shes strange colored so im pretty excited to see what she throws .. 

























Tekken who is currently bred to my satin .. she is a longhair blue self 

















Kairi a blue brindle.. its hard to tell in the picks but it was really obvious when she was a baby =)
shes probably the sweetest mouse I have and is my favorite=)
















shes bred to manny as well .. looks like a week or couple weeks along ..?

kitteri will be bred to romeo for her first litter when shes old enough . and kairi and tekken will be bred back to romeo (after theyve had a rest of course)

trying for blues and blue merles


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Pretty!


----------

